# Reverend's comments on Ruth B Ginsburg



## bullethead (Nov 8, 2018)

Seriously, a Reverend said this:



> “Lord, if you’re out there, visit RBG in the hospital,” Reverend Rob Lee, an ordained minister in North Carolina, wrote on Twitter.
> 
> Rev. Rob Lee
> 
> ...


If !!??? 
Lord,  IF you are out there....
A Reverend!!
Classic


----------



## Israel (Nov 8, 2018)

mebee he meant "if'n yer out that way...and it ain't too hard for you..."


----------



## bullethead (Nov 8, 2018)

Israel said:


> mebee he meant "if'n yer out that way...and it ain't too hard for you..."


Me thunk'd gawd wuz evrinz wherze n'd parful. Eh Revernd shoodoutta knowd itt.


----------



## gemcgrew (Nov 8, 2018)

Prays like an Agnostic. Might as well not believe in God at all, as Atheism is more sensible.


----------



## Israel (Nov 9, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Me thunk'd gawd wuz evrinz wherze n'd parful. Eh Revernd shoodoutta knowd itt.


OK. I agree, and have joined a bit in the folly. But you see it, obviously.

Gem makes it even more plain.

And this is what becomes striking in the in-utility of assigning "sides" presumptively.

What may dig in its heels, leaving deepest of divots...denying...could well be what is "more dealing with God" in each moment...even in its striving against...while some fellow with access to a pulpit, gained somehow, with a presumption of it speaking for his estate is the one on the "lukewarm" setting.

Brother, I'm not "trying to make the case" we have hashed over again and again...of grades of "christian" or believer, as though some on one (seeming) side get to discount some _assigned_ to that side by "the other side" (it's mostly phrased "so who gets to decide what a real christian is?")...because you kinda make it plain there's a discerning that must be involved, by your observation.

So...going to a place, or being in said place (_so called_ church building), or even (as it would appear ascending to the place of some superior)...that is, occupying a pulpit...means nothing. It neither speaks for...nor (necessarily) against ones estate...for there may well be those sitting in a pew, who like yourself...may be puzzling "why is 'the preacher'...talking like that?"

Why has he allowed and/or accepted the title "reverend"...which implies at least a _reverence toward something..._now plainly manifest the total incongruity of that...?

Robes, collars, titles, attendances, _structures..._(or devotion to them) of some _seeming _significance _outwardly, _may in one instant show their poverty by what comes forth _from within_. No less, the truth of God may come through what has _structured itself outwardly, _as, and to,_ all apparent _opposition_._


So we get to see "thieves on crosses". What apparently has lived "lives" as though no one watched, saw, or had any authority in _their affairs..._suddenly touches or _is rather touched _by _that authority_ that_ makes known, and quite plain..._estate_._

This matter of _God's being _is not something reserved to "the christian"...it remains the essential matter, in all things for all men.

Am I...even in deepest recesses, in places I barely may admit to myself (or know), and surely make every effort to concealment outwardly through many words and deeds "of cover"...seen...and known? And if I am...can I ever be "right" with _that observer_? Is there 'a cover"...not of my own manufacture? Something that does not annihilate me in the seeing "of me" to an irrecoverable end? What can see me...and allow for me? For to be honest...such seeing "of me" incites a thing to try to hide it by words and deeds. I am made "wanting to be different" from what I see of such...when I see it. Why...am I made inclusive of such...fault?

This matter _of how that can be so, _is_ no less _the_ all consuming matter _for the christian. What's "going on" in Jesus Christ? What _goes on_...in Jesus Christ?
In that_ going on of what "goes on"..._what is left, abandoned, dropped as useless? Anything?

A man may learn here exercise of caution, of care, lest _in his deciding _what is "useless" to Christ...may be discovered in his _conclusion revealed_ to be his very own self. It's a very awkward place in one sense for "the man" and all his previously relied upon discernment/reason. What's "going on" is of such perfect order and precision...not one thing "thoughtless", not one thing purposeless, not one word without significance and depth to a perfect work in result...that what comes from a place of _caprice,_ feels awkwardly _ill at home. _

Nevertheless_...he knows _this is the only place to be, where being...is made known to him...even if, or in, his own awkwardness. No one "gets good" at taking up the cross. No one gets to "show a mastery here", or an ease to it. What might strut here...as though "cake walking" with an impunity (attractive as impunity is caused to appear)...learns of weakness, of utter frailness, of previous presumption of self, and assumption of onlookers. And may...even in such begin to apprehend how God allows himself to appear in the world.
Power of perfect excess...restrained...perfectly. And the christian, no less than any other is pressed to question in the "why"?

Why what need not suffer any contradiction...ever...but wills to "How is...such a one?" What_ goes on, _what is_ "going on" _in such a One. And do I have part...with what "goes on?" To what end is what "goes on"?

And all awkwardness, fall, stumble, even expression of _preference_ that this_ "might not be the way" _is forgiven. That He...might not be the way...

God has an end to his "going on" with man. It's never changed from the beginning. Christians believe this is made clear in Jesus Christ...the proof in fulfillment that beginning purpose remains...and is to be seen, learned, apprehended...to a growth in that original purpose of man...eye to eye, heart to heart, lips to lips...with his Maker. Jesus Christ...is not "Plan B".

Adam, in the day he was made was good and perfect for that for which Adam is made. That in his doing of disobedience (as "starting man") might make way for the revelation of the "finished man" to a _perfect contrast. _

The "how much does God desire for man" the "why" in all, at all, for all...has answer heard in only one place...one person, one being. It is spoken of "in the church", for the church is what speaks of, and is what is constituted by this singular occupation..."What goes on in Jesus Christ"...and there the what...is found "Who"...is all and only that "goes on".


----------



## bullethead (Nov 9, 2018)

Israel said:


> OK. I agree, and have joined a bit in the folly. But you see it, obviously.
> 
> Gem makes it even more plain.
> 
> ...


One man's who is another reverend's if.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 9, 2018)

> *Becoming an ordained minister in North Carolina* can involve a number of steps, or simply filling out a form online, depending on the specific church through which you want to *become ordained*. The state of *North Carolina* accepts ordinations from any church. Select a church through which you want to *become ordained*.Sep 29, 2017


Wonder how he was ordained?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 9, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Seriously, a Reverend said this:
> 
> 
> If !!???
> ...



Found this on him.  Quiet interesting really: descendent of Robert E Lee, current vocal proponent of Black Lives Matter and a few other social justice isms, basically forced out of his first Pastorship.  From previewing his twitter account it appears he’s,.....well,.....confused at the moment and suffers from a great deal of “White Guilt”.

https://auburnseminary.org/voices/r...aking-white-supremacy-mtv-video-music-awards/


----------



## bullethead (Nov 9, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Found this on him.  Quiet interesting really: descendent of Robert E Lee, current vocal proponent of Black Lives Matter and a few other social justice isms, basically forced out of his first Pastorship.  From previewing his twitter account it appears he’s,.....well,.....confused at the moment and suffers from a great deal of “White Guilt”.
> 
> https://auburnseminary.org/voices/r...aking-white-supremacy-mtv-video-music-awards/


Ahhhhh the old confused pastor full of white guilt and descendant of R.E.Lee trick.....
Any moment God will step in and set us straight.
Would you believe Control will be here to set us straight?
 Chief?...86??


----------



## Brother David (Nov 9, 2018)

Oops another Pastor that's not perfect !

God must not be real or all Pastors would be perfect ! 

By the way it's not what Man Ordains,  But what God Ordains !


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 9, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Ahhhhh the old confused pastor full of white guilt and descendant of R.E.Lee trick.....
> Any moment God will step in and set us straight.
> Would you believe Control will be here to set us straight?
> Chief?...86??



Are you ok?


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 9, 2018)

Funny how individuals we discussed recently are now hard to believe.......it’s individuals at issue.


----------



## bullethead (Nov 9, 2018)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Are you ok?


Get Smart...., TV show....Agent 99.....Maxwell Smart....

Anybody....Anybody?????

Smile sometime SFD, you might like it.


----------



## Brother David (Nov 9, 2018)

Does anyone else besides me find it ironic , that scienetist can be wrong , Miss speak ,  and it's all in the Quest for knowledge. If a Pastor misspeaks or does something wrong , God can't be real no way could it be a human mistake it's got to be God's fault !


----------



## bullethead (Nov 9, 2018)

Brother David said:


> Does anyone else besides me find it ironic , that scienetist can be wrong , Miss speak ,  and it's all in the Quest for knowledge. If a Pastor misspeaks or does something wrong , God can't be real no way could it be a human mistake it's got to be God's fault !


Dave, take your chill pill. 

This was my post to show how ridiculous it is to use one person as an example to try to tie all people together. It was in responce to SFD's usual "One atheist equals every non Christian on the planet" type posts.

But, I did find it funny that a Pastor/Reverend would use the phrase  "Lord, if you're out there" 
It must have went over your head like the Get Smart reference did to others.

Isn't Rev. Lee the leading Reverend?.?


----------

